#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Alert in Mailbox

## shiva_reshs

Hi,

I have 4 mailbox with rule set up that each email received in that folder goes to two different subfolder aligned to it(Subfolder X and Y).

Is it possible to set up an alert, wherein if one of the email is arrived in one of the subfolder ( X folder) I get the popup in desktop?

Thanks,
Shiva

----------


## skatonni

There is an option in the Rules Wizard "display a Desktop Alert". http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/46379...or-subfolders/

----------

